# starting w/ 1 plant



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey, in a 40 gallon cichlid tank with a ph around the high 7's, would it be possible to keep java moss? I do not really understand how I would plant it, feed it, and keep it alive? could I just plant it in my gravel? What kinda lighting would I need?


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

java moss is easy- good way to grow it is to take an interesting piece of wood (tank safe, of course) or rock and tie it to it with clear fishing line. It will spread all over the rock or wood and get really nice-looking. One of the prettiest tanks I ever saw had only java moss atached to a woody-looking backdrop inside the tank with only neon tetras, and they were breeding away, so there was this lush green with a huge school of neons. I think it was a 55 or bigger. Stunning!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

cool, could it spread and cover my gravel?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No. It may grow on some gravel pieces, but not like a true foreground plant would. And it grows uneven.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

would any other plant be so easy to car for but cover the bottom?


----------



## SkipT (Jun 15, 2006)

I got some about a year ago, but it spread like wild fire  
I took most of it out but I still have some that grows only on top of all the little caves I have setup for the corys and rainbow shark. So that part looks kool.

The rest (it still grows in spots all over the tank) I clean out monthly.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

wow...will drarf hairgrass grow as easily?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

While dwarf hairgrass is an easier plant to grow, all foreground covering plants require a bit more light to remain short. Less light means longer growth. Your best be would be to try dwarf sag.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I was going to suggest dwarf sag for this tank also. It will probably grow taller than you have in mind, but its pretty easy to grow, is low maintenance, and will still look nice once it grows in.


----------

